# Sold to me as a "Crimson Tide". He is beautiful!



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a pic of my extremely mean Crimson Tide.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Unfortunately, not even close to what a P. sp. "crimson tide" looks like:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1570

Kevin


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes..I figured, even when I saw him, but in person he is more stunning than the pic. And he is in an all male tank with no breeding. I was thinking a Nyererei (Anchor Island) is the best match, but I'm far from an expert on Vics. This LFS is rare for hybrids, but inadept as classification.


----------

